# 2001 Altima Security System issues



## Guest (Jun 15, 2003)

My finacee just bought a 2001 Altima LE and when she locks her doors the security system goes off about 30 seconds later.

I have checked to make sure the trunk is slammed shut, checked all the doors as well as any possible fuses and the alarm relay to make sure everything was getting a clean connection however it's still persistent.

It worked fine for the first few weeks and it just started out of the blue. Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Have you noticed any problems with the dome light staying on? Check to see if the door pin switches are good as well as any other location.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

No the interior lights stay off the whole time, nor have they randomly just come on before so I dont believe it to be a pin issue.

I am getting to the point of either pulling the damn relay or taking it up to the dealer so they can take a look at it, she cant lock her doors period and I fear that someone will break in her car eventually.


----------



## shiz1125 (Dec 5, 2003)

*alarm*



mshelby said:


> My finacee just bought a 2001 Altima LE and when she locks her doors the security system goes off about 30 seconds later.
> 
> I have checked to make sure the trunk is slammed shut, checked all the doors as well as any possible fuses and the alarm relay to make sure everything was getting a clean connection however it's still persistent.
> 
> It worked fine for the first few weeks and it just started out of the blue. Anyone got any suggestions?


hey i have a 2001 altima as well and it had to go back to nissan twice becasue the same thing. the trunk would pop by itself and the alram kept going off. it'a a bad selenoid for the alaram or whatever it's called. but now it works fine.


----------



## carguy99 (Feb 2, 2004)

*erratic trunk and alarm behavior*



mshelby said:


> My finacee just bought a 2001 Altima LE and when she locks her doors the security system goes off about 30 seconds later.
> 
> I have checked to make sure the trunk is slammed shut, checked all the doors as well as any possible fuses and the alarm relay to make sure everything was getting a clean connection however it's still persistent.
> 
> It worked fine for the first few weeks and it just started out of the blue. Anyone got any suggestions?



Take a look at your keyless entry remote(s). My mother has a 2001 altima, just had the problem with her trunk. It turned out to be the button on her keyless remote. Took it apart, turns out that the microswitch no longer had much "spring" to it, so even shaking the remote would activate her trunk release button.

Confirm this is the problem by removing the battery from your remote(s) or moving them out of range of the car.

The switches have a limited lifetime, betcha your panic / lock button at the top (which is pretty heavily used) is worn out. If under warranty, dealership will replace. Otherwise, either replace the switch (hard to do - surface mount soldering) or check on ebay -- there's lots of them available at reasonable prices. 

Don't know if this is the problem, but worth checking.


----------



## rhicks1313 (Mar 12, 2004)

I also have a 2001 Altima and that same thing happend to me, but my alarm would just go off randomly. I went on ebay and got another keyless entry for like $10 and it has been fine since.


----------

